# Testin Der Test



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Justa tryin ta see`s if this works. Guess not, Photo shows when I clicked on the Cam image but doesn`t post.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts HTML code is ON
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
code is OFF
Maybe this is why the picture wont post, At the bottom of page it says -------> [img] code is OFF.

Oh woe is me, What ta do, What ta do?. I goin ta bed, Hell with this puter-confooosion.


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

Same thing mine says and I can post?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:night:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*My Current Job*

:friends: Hey, You see that.:friends: Yea:, It worked.:duh:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What you doing to it*

What you doing to it johnbron:question: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: What you doing to it*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *What you doing to it johnbron:question:
> Jody:usa: *


:beer: Making it purty. Cleaning & painting every nut & bolt.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks good*

Looks great have to show a picture when you finish.
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Now that the picture machine started working on the (TEST) forum I thought I would post a few pics of my slave labor of love here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johnbron
As you come along with your restoration you need to post some pictures of it on the Farmall Tread in the Restoration Projects. Show the people how good a old Farmall looks all fixed up. 
:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah Jody, I just put the other rear tire on it tonight and took it off of traction so I will take a picture in the morning and see if I can start a new thread of its progress on the Farmall restoration page.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:lmao: 2nd rear wheel masked & in primer.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:clap: 2nd rear wheel mounted & 1 fender put on.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Your profile says you retired from heavy equipment, it looks to me like you just changed where you operate it!!! That looks like a lot of hard work, but as long as you are enjoying it, then it is all good! It does look good by the way!!! How long has it taken to get it that far?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Stewart, I have been working on this Cub for about 2 months off & on. I only spend about an hour a day now cause its still too hot out fer working on iron. Its 95-degrees out right now so I will do some more tonight & early in the morning when its cooler. A lot of it is hard work for 1 person but I enjoy it in between cuss words. Its nice to be retired and not have to pay dues every month. The table has turned and they have to pay me dues every month now.NANA


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's comin along really nice John!! It'd be great if you would put some of these up over in the farmall section!:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He did today*

parts man he put it there today.
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *That's comin along really nice John!! It'd be great if you would put some of these up over in the farmall section!:thumbsup: *


:eat: Partsman you must slow down and :eat:. You have been neglecting your own board and missed the feast I put on your table today. :skull:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry JB, been a hectic few days, looked but missed it. I'll look again now, and thank you for your input into this forum. It's guys like you that make this place a fun place to hang out!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Sorry JB, been a hectic few days, looked but missed it. I'll look again now, and thank you for your input into this forum. It's guys like you that make this place a fun place to hang out!:thumbsup: *


:hello: No need fer an apology Partsman, I was just funnin ya. NANA I sure would like to come to your Cub-Fest er? and meet you and Rudi but like most of them Cub gatherings it is a million miles from me.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

John, it's too bad you live on the far corner of the continent from here! Rudi and I'd love to meet you! 
As for the cub-fest being far away.... Host one of your own!!! I'm sure there must be quite a few cub fans around your area. It's great fun, and you get to show off all your fun toys.:smiles:


----------

